# Buying intrawest points on eBay



## jaccli (Sep 5, 2016)

Since Diamond Resorts bought Intrawest a lot of points has been on sale on eBay . Is there anything I should be concerned about ? Most sellers seem honest , I am more concerned about Diamond resorts and Embarc . Thanks for any info .


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 6, 2016)

What are you concerned about?

DRI bought out the developer of Club Intrawest (CI)  so they now manage the resorts and sell developer points. They also were forced to change the name from Club Intrawest to Embrac


They sell points for about $200/pt and you can buy them resale for about $10/pt.  What could DRI possible give you to make you pay 20 times the resale value of the pts?

If you do buy resale from a current owner, DRI will tell you all the things you don't get  BUT the big thing you'll get is Club Intrawest points which can be used to make reservations at any of the 9 great CI resorts.  Also you can open your own private Interval International (II) account and make outstanding trades with your reserved CI weeks.


----------



## cd5 (Sep 7, 2016)

Agree with Bill. All the Embarc resorts are well-maintained and beautiful places. Getting points resale is the only way that makes sense. Nothing DRI could offer "extra" at $200 a point is worth the difference in price.


----------



## Michael1991 (Sep 7, 2016)

Are resale point eligible for the EE program? Is there still a minimum price that makes resale points eligible? 

Is DRI using their Right of First Refusal? Anyone know the price point under which they are using it?


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 8, 2016)

Michael1991 said:


> Are resale point eligible for the EE program? Is there still a minimum price that makes resale points eligible?
> 
> Is DRI using their Right of First Refusal? Anyone know the price point under which they are using it?


EE is extraordinary escapes, Embrac own in-house exchange company but it is basically just a fancy corporate II membership

EE is offered only if you buy developer pts AND you must maintain  your membership in EE because if you drop out of EE you are no longer allowed to rejoin EE without buying more developer pts ( as of Sept 1 2016) . 

I've heard that DRI is not using ROFR at all for embrac


----------



## jaccli (Sep 8, 2016)

So if I buy and only use the points for only  the 9 intrawest I should be fine ? I will use it for week 30 or 31 for at least the next 5 yrs . Thanks in advance again !!!


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 8, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> They sell points for about $200/pt and you can buy them resale for about $10/pt.




Wow - really?

These were in the $40's per point not long ago IIRC. Is it just 25% from what it was a few years ago?


----------



## cd5 (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes, being taken over by DRI will do that to points values... Unfortunately.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 20, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> They sell points for about $200/pt and you can buy them resale for about $10/pt.  What could DRI possible give you to make you pay 20 times the resale value of the pts?





Ken555 said:


> Wow - really?
> 
> These were in the $40's per point not long ago IIRC. Is it just 25% from what it was a few years ago?



So I looked again to see where I got the ~ $10/pt  BUT I see that the poster was saying that they had seen a fair amount sold for $30/pt not the $10 I had said.  

So for the 150 - 200 pt memberships that most people had.  That would mean  $4,500  to $6,000.


----------



## MROB (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello to all Intrawest / Embarc members,

Spring 2015 I hired a law firm to looked at the Intrawest rules. The FROR and all others rules about resale and transfer.
After all these Months I will have the chance to meet Intrawest Law Firm and discuss with them about The Class action I started.
They want to know how big can be the group of people, Canadian, US and other countries. 
My meeting in on October 26th, I'll be able to provide more information about it after the meeting.
Intrawest do not recognize that we are loosing more than 70% of our point's value when we try to sell them.


----------

